# Movie Game



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

This is something we used to play at work on Fridays when I was a peon/serf. We would try to stump the next person by choosing a movie link that didn't have many stars to associate, but we can try to make it everlasting.

It's kinda like the Six Degrees of Kevin Bacon game.

How to play:
A movie is named, and the next person has to name another movie and the actor/actress that links the two movies together.
Rules:
Don't go past the '80s.
Avoid movies where an actor/actress does a voice for a character.

_Example_;
BillyBob: Tank Girl
JoeShmoe: Point Break, Lori Petty
CurlySue: Speed, Keanu Reeves
BillyBob: 28 days, Sandra Bullock
JoeShmoe: LOTR, Viggo Mortensen
CurlySue: Sin City, Elijah Wood


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

Kill Bill Vol 1


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2005)

Terrentino fan? 

Pulp Fiction, Uma Thurman


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

John Travolta, Grease


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

Stockard Channing, Practical Magic


----------

